# Small vineyard in category 3-4 zone



## LeChat (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

Having just finished my wooden wine rack, I am ready for a new project, a small vineyard.

My parents own 5 acres of agricultural land in southern Canada and they have agreed to let me grow vines on about 1/2 acre (thinking 100-200 plants) of those 5. The land is between category 3 and 4 in terms of frost zones. This means that I will most definitely have to grow frost hardy vines.

The goal is to eventually produce a drinkable, easy going wine. 

I have read some on what owning a vineyard entails and I would especially like to receive input on what might be good varieties to grow so that I can blend them into something palatable.

In terms of soil, it is pretty rich, having been enriched for many years to grow crops. Would it be worthwhile to have the soil analysed?


----------



## GreginND (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you looking for whites or reds?

Here are some if my favorite cold hardy varieties

White

Brianna
La Crescent
Frontenac blanc
Frontenac Gris

Red

Marquette
Petite pearl
Frontenac
MN1200 wish it was commercialized. I think it's good for blending.


----------



## LeChat (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions.

I was looking at having 1 red and 1 white variety (100-200 of red and 25-50 of white).


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it can't do no harm to have your soil analyzed. I had mine analyzed and it turned out that even though the soil seemed very fertile, there was quite a disharmony between the nutrients. I will react on that and try to bring that in balance before I plant further vines. Will it help? I don't know. I just trust the books on that...

Still wines grow on pretty much ANY soil. So if you're not trying to produce high quality wine, you don't need to worry too much about the soil.

It might happen though, that your soil is too fertile, leading to excessive vigor and bad frost hardiness, which could be problematic in your climate zone.

You might just start with a few test plants and see how they do!


----------



## LeChat (Jul 18, 2013)

Good point about the soil being too fertile. I hadn't thought of that. 

Can I ask where you went to have the soil analysed and how much did it cost?

This is sort of a smallish scale test, if things work out, I may wish to step into artisan/commercial production.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 18, 2013)

Definitely get a soil test, or 2! For my mini vineyard in No. Ga. (16vines) I took samples from both ends because the soil "looked"different, &boy was it! In Ga. Soil test were only $8 each, thru the County Extension Office. Roy


----------



## UBB (Jul 18, 2013)

GreginND said:


> Are you looking for whites or reds?
> 
> Here are some if my favorite cold hardy varieties
> 
> ...



Greg echo's what I would suggest for you although admittedly I'm not familiar at all with MN1200.


----------



## blumentopferde (Jul 18, 2013)

LeChat said:


> Good point about the soil being too fertile. I hadn't thought of that.
> 
> Can I ask where you went to have the soil analysed and how much did it cost?
> 
> This is sort of a smallish scale test, if things work out, I may wish to step into artisan/commercial production.



I'm from Europe, so probalby things will work out differently in Canada!

I had my soil tested at the regional chamber of agriculture. They run a laboratory for soil and plant analysis. It was pretty expensive: about 150$ for 2 samples (topsoil and subsoil) and thorough analysis (you could pick the culture that will grow on the soil and they would choose the tests accordingly). Still they weren't any help with the results. So I still needed a resource that told me how to interpret them.

Maybe interesting to know:
They recommended to take at least 25 samples throughout the target area and mix them together into one sample to get an average value. They also recommended to have at least one analysis per hectare (=2,5 acres) and to have seperate analysis for soils that look different, have a different topography or carry a different vegetation.


----------



## Duster (Jul 18, 2013)

My Vote goes for Brianna and Marquette. Frontenac is good as well but can be an difficult to bring the acid levels into check before fermenting.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm interested to find out the flavour profiles for these red grapes - I'm in Winnipeg, MB and it's Zone 3 as well. I'm planning to start a few vines next spring and want to have something that makes a decent dry red. Suggestions out of the list that GreginND posted?

Marquette
Petite pearl
Frontenac


----------



## GreginND (Jul 25, 2013)

In order of red wine quality I would rank Petite Pearl first and Marquette a close second. Frontenac, as was mentioned by Duster, is less balanced and has higher acidity. That being said, it is very hardy and you should be able to grow it up there. I'm not so sure about the other two. They are doing ok bordering zone 3/4 but you are definitely colder than we are. If you have a protected spot in your yard, maybe you can make a go of it.

You can make a pretty decent wine from Frontenac if you adjust the acid up front with acidex and use an acid reducing yeast like 71b during fermentation. My friend makes a pretty good smooth slightly off dry red wine from frontenac this way that is easy drinking.


----------



## Pat57 (Jul 25, 2013)

You may want to check out Red Dog Vineyards, they have many cold-climate grapes and are researching dozens of new grapes...

https://www.reddogvineyards.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info GreginND, I was hoping you would chime in being so close to where we are  
Excellent website too Pat57, good stuff on there!

It looks like Marquette might be the winner. Now it's time to do more specific research


----------



## GreginND (Jul 25, 2013)

Marquette should be hardy down to -35F. There is more information on the MN Grape Growers website: http://mngrapegrowers.com/varieties.

I have a friend near Frazee who grows marquette and ages his wine in French oak barrels. It's really wonderful.

I bought my vines from Andy at Northeastern Vine Supply. They were beautiful bare root vines with roots almost 3 feet long. They have settled in well and are growing great!


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm checking out their site now. Looks fantastic! Do you think Marquette and Petite Pearl would blend well? I only have enough space for 4ish vines, and while it will be small batches - I want them to be good!

I've been keeping up with your postings for your winery - looking good! (Other than the flooding and the mallow...lol)


----------

